# 9mm or 40 ??



## chromey (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to by a glock 26 or 27 my cop buddy says 40 I say 9 because ammo is cheaper witch means more range time and I want a gun my wife can handle. I think the 40 would be to much and I dont want to scare her also with the federal critical defense ammo do you think the 9 is good for self defense and carry? I would like any opinions on this before I make a purchase


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

9 has over penetration and lack of knock down issues, Go with the 40.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

With good ammo, the 9 is fine, and practice ammo is much less. For carry ammo, I use Remington Golden Sabers +P in 124 gr.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

IMO the 9 is plenty with today's quality rounds and it WILL encourage more practice/range time which is critical (especially if the wife wants to shoot it too). I have the G19 and run a ton of rounds through it - a blast to shoot!


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

My Brothers' wife bought a Glock .40 - we tried to tell her she wouldn't carry it - too heavy and wouldn't shoot it, too much to hang on to with little chick hands...this all is ringing true. My large son is negotiating to buy it from her, she wants something else.

I think even the nine is too much for her too. She kills the mud puddle 6 feet in front of the target anticipating the recoil.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

My wife didn't like the .40 too much recoil for her. She went with a 9mm, shoots that fine.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

IMHO:

- Pick whatever gun and caliber you are most comfortable with.

- Used Glocks are a dime a dozen and most are perfectly good condition.

- Buy used, spend savings on Advantage Arms .22 conversion for unlimited practice with cheap bulk ammo. Same sights, same trigger, same grip as your carry gun.

My $.02


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

jmoser said:


> IMHO:
> 
> - Pick whatever gun and caliber you are most comfortable with.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion jmoser
I would imagine a 9 would be better suited for her, but if you just go to a range that lets you rent, you can try them both out and see what feels better.


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

Get the 9mm.

.40 call is the most over rated hyped up cal there is. more recoil than a .45 with not much better balistics than a 9mm.

9mm has less recoil which means more lead on target faster. 

Cheaper to shoot, which means more training.

Higher round count, which means you can deal with a wider range of possible threats, ie. multiple BG's or one that just wont go down.


Anyone that talks about "stopping power" with the most popluar defense rounds is uninformed. you can bring up a lot of instances where all of them, 9mm, .45, .40 have failed to stop a BG after 10 or 15 rounds. Handguns suck at killing people. Period. 

So dont get sucked in to the hype of people telling you that the .40 is this majical wonder caliber.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree with whatever feels best. Both a great cals and the slight ballistic difference between the two is only one of a number of variables, like bullet choice and shot placement. Both are very effective calibers and I wouldn't want to feel the sting of either, I have a .40 S&W. I don't carry, if I did carry I'd probably go with the 9mm because you will feel more recoil with a smaller framed, lighter gun.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

KeithD said:


> Get the 9mm.
> 
> .40 call is the most over rated hyped up cal there is. more recoil than a .45 with not much better balistics than a 9mm.
> 
> ...




I agree I carry a Glock 26 and wouldn't change it for anything except sometimes for my Smith 640. I always ask people when they say a 9mm is not enough firepower, then stand over there and let me shoot you with it. The answer is always the same...


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Wareagle1 said:


> My Brothers' wife bought a Glock .40 - we tried to tell her she wouldn't carry it - too heavy and wouldn't shoot it, too much to hang on to with little chick hands...this all is ringing true. My large son is negotiating to buy it from her, she wants something else.
> 
> I think even the nine is too much for her too. She kills the mud puddle 6 feet in front of the target anticipating the recoil.





J-Lee said:


> My wife didn't like the .40 too much recoil for her. She went with a 9mm, shoots that fine.


With all due respect, the problem here, IMHO, is not the size or caliber of the weapon, but the actual shooting TECHNIQUE employed by that shooter. Given the proper technique(s), most shooters, regardless of size, weight, physique, etc. can be taught to handle just about any weapon with reasonable proficiency. They may not "like" some calibers/weapons because of the various factors as recoil, muzzle blast, size, etc, etc, etc,..........but they CAN be taught how to handle them, with the right mindset, of course.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Get the 9mm. 40 s&w is generally a very snappy recoiling cartridge and is not a beginners handgun caliber. Think about it this way, a 40 is loaded to the same pressures as a 9mm and throws a quite a bit heavier bullet. Also most 40's are built on 9mm sized frames. 9 mm ammo is cheaper and you will practice more with it cause they are just plain easier to shoot. With all the great defense rounds being made these days you will be very well armed with a 9 mm. These are the reasons i bought a 9mm. If you want a bigger slug get a .45 acp on a .45 sized frame. I just don't buy all the hype about the .40...


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know to much ont the subject, but I'll tell you what I have heard. The police did not like the 9mm because it did not have enough stopping power. The 40 S&W has more. If it will be a self defense gun, get 40. If you want something cheaper, get 9.

Don't take it the wrong way though- a 9mm is still perfectly capable of killing someone. Your cop buddy probably knows some things we don't. Just to compare, the 9mil is a 35 caliber, and the 40 is... well duh.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not so sure the main reason for police prefering the .40 over the 9mm was stopping power. From what I've heard and read it was the lack of windshield and sheet metal penetration on vehicles that doomed the 9mm for police work. The average citizen is not or should not be concerned about that issue. As a citizen if you are shooting at a suspect in a car you are in most cases violating the laws of self defense. You have to remember also that the 9mm is still the caliber used by NATO forces during war time.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd go with the 9mm for the reasons you listed. If you think that your wife will have recoil problems with the 40. than the 9mm is the only way to go. Personally I've never been a 40 fan. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it, but I've always liked a 45 acp for a bigger caliber pistol and 9mm for a medium caliber, especially since 9mm is the standard NATO round insuring a near limitless supply of relatively cheap amo under any circumstances. Realisticly all three are great self defense calibers ands you're only splitting hairs between them.


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shot both the 40 and 9mm And could not really tell the difference. That said i think it has to do with the weapon. My girl shoots my m&p 40 and loves it! But when she shot a S&W sigma 9 she hated it! Trigger pull was making her jumpy. I love my m&p 40 but like alot of people have said ammos cheaper and not much difference in balistics in a 9. .40 does have a little better pop and shoots a larger slug resulting in more shock!! Lol  Banner


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

First off there are a lot of misconceptions being thrown out here.

The first is taking what a LEO agency uses as a good recommendation. Most, even our department, go with cost in mind, and most of the time the people authorizing what weapons and such to be used might not be the people that should be making those decisions. If there was a be all end all, then all departments would use the same gun, ammo, ect.

The second is technique. Yes technique is very important in how you run the gun. You might be able to shoot a .40 caliber faster and more accurate than me, but YOU can shoot a 9mm faster and more accurate than YOU can shoot a .40. Thats fact, less recoil to manage.

third is the penetrating power of the 9mm vs .40 cal. with going through soft tissue 9mm will penetrate a little bit farther than a .40. not a whole lot but a little more. Ive seen 9mm shoot through car doors and trunks. there is no problem with penetrating sheet metal.

Fourth is this myth of stopping power. There is no such thing in talking about defensive calibers. Shot placement is very important but we have seen situations where guys have taken upwards of 20 rounds of .40 in COM areas and still fight. anyone that says, "I carry a .45 because they're gunna go right down." is grossly misinformed and putting themselves at a great disadvantage.


----------



## Duende (Mar 31, 2009)

.45


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

The 9mm is easy to shoot and it will kill someone just like the 40.
Which one do you think your wife can handle ? if its the 9mm then get that.If someone breaks into your home the last thing you want is to have your wife afraid to shoot the gun.In my opinion when it comes to wives and guns the ones with the least amount of recoil the better.You may even want to consider the 9mm short.I will probably get slammed for suggesting that but to me confidence is everything,whatever she is comfortable shooting,then get that.Then run out and get yourself a 40 LOL.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

782warbird said:


> The "original" question was Glock 9mm or .40. And the answer is.....the GLOCK 33. The 357 SIG is the best 9mm cartridge on the market. Shoots like the 357 Mag, recoil of the 9mm Luger and is a more reliable round than the 40S&W due to it's bottle neck design. Some of you straight wall fans don't like to hear that....but the facts are the facts. This caliber offers the highest level of protection when compared to the 9 & 40 and the Glock 33 is built on the same frame as the Glock 26 and 27. There's a very good reason why this gun is called the "Pocket Rocket"!




Although i prefer it in a P229.:evilsmile


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

Neither .357 sig for a lady. Jmo


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

chromey said:


> I want to by a glock 26 or 27 my cop buddy says 40 I say 9 because ammo is cheaper witch means more range time and I want a gun my wife can handle. I think the 40 would be to much and I dont want to scare her also with the federal critical defense ammo do you think the 9 is good for self defense and carry? I would like any opinions on this before I make a purchase


A 9 MM will take good care of you in a pinch. It's easy to handle and cheaper to shoot. Yea, it may not have the knock down power of a 45 ACP or a 357. I can guarantee you that 1 well placed shot will do more for you than 6 misses from a gun that has uncontrollable recoil. I own a G-19 that shoots scary good for a semi compact auto. I also use the same carry ammo you mentioned( Hornady Critical Defense 115gr). I actually killed a doe at less than 30 yards during the late antler less season with it. You have to plug the mag to prevent violating the 9 round max rule for auto loaders. I extracted the round from the hide on the other side of the deers chest. I have pics of the bullet but i do not know how to post them. The doe made it 40 yards and dropped. If you are new to the Glock , just be aware there is no safety. This gun demands a holster with a trigger guard. No Mexican style carrying with this one. Go for the 9, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

Whitetail1 said:


> If you are new to the Glock , just be aware there is no safety. This gun demands a holster with a trigger guard. No Mexican style carrying with this one. Go for the 9, you wont be disappointed.


 
Check out the Raven vangaurd for carry without a holster. Alot of guys I know will tie of to their belt or belt loop. 

http://www.themalabarfront.com/product_info.php?products_id=1617


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

No matter what caliber she gets if she cant hit the taget, it doesnt really matter. Center mass hits take the bad guys down, not the ones that just wing him/her or buzz by their heads. You have to practice until its natural and can hit where you aim under pressure.

I have probably +/- 1,500 rounds through my Kimber 1911 in 45. I could probably use another thousand rounds to get to the point I want to be at. Thats coming from watching a few of the guys in our league and seeing how darn accuratly they shoot. Also little things like Mag changes, shooting off hand, shooting one hand and even jams can ruin your day if your not ready for it.

Grips were a big factor for me. I have average sized hands for a guy and so I dont like the double stack autos. I dont like the compact guns like the Glocks due to the fat short grip. My gun came with these beautiful rosewood checkered grips that tore the crap out of my hand. I put pachymare grips on it that have the rubber finger grooves and could not believe the difference it made. I hear the rubber sleeves that go on the glocks make a big difference in control for what it worth.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I would go with the 40 myself. I have a 9mm and I am not impressed with it at all. The knockdown of the 40 is far greater than the 9mm. As said earlier if you hit center mass you are okay but remember in that situation you may not be aiming perfectly still either. Think about all the rappers who get shot 6 times and make it lol its usually a 9mm not too many walk away from 6 40 rounds in em. Good luck 

ganzer


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

MERGANZER said:


> I would go with the 40 myself. I have a 9mm and I am not impressed with it at all. The knockdown of the 40 is far greater than the 9mm. As said earlier if you hit center mass you are okay but remember in that situation you may not be aiming perfectly still either. Think about all the rappers who get shot 6 times and make it lol its usually a 9mm not too many walk away from 6 40 rounds in em. Good luck
> 
> ganzer


Arguably more humans have been killed with the 9mm Parabellum than any other cartridge. Any bad rap the 9mm carries with it today is largely based on the 115 gr. FMJ - no expansion and over penetration - and till relatively recently that was all that was available - still that's largely the cartridge upon which I base my first sentence. Lots and lots of effective 9mm self-defense rounds available today - standard velocity, +P and +P+. Not saying it's better than the .40 S&W but it will do the job.

In the end it's not the cartridge that counts so much as one's ability to shoot accurately especially under stress - and the 9mm is easier to control for most casual shooters and a lot cheaper which translates into more shooting for most of us on a limited budget.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

A lot Cheaper? BS about the same where I buy ammo.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

glockman55 said:


> A lot Cheaper? BS about the same where I buy ammo.


 Local Wal-Mart - 9mm $12.95 for 50 (Federal), $17.95 for 40 S&W (Federal)

Cabela's 9mm Winchester FMJ - $13.99, .40 S&W - $18.99. 

Able Ammo - Blazer 9mm $11.42, Blazer .40 S&W $20.78 ($9.36 difference per 50)

Cheaper Than Dirt - 9mm Blazer $10.07, .40 S&W $19.79 ($9.72 difference per 50)

40 S&W usually runs at least $5.00 more per 50

Reload? Berry's double struck copper plated lead bullets - 1000 9mm 115 gr. $80.88, 1000 .40/10mm 155 gr. $111.21 - $30.33 difference per 1000.

9mm is a lot cheaper to shoot

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess it depends on where you buy your ammo, and certain brands are going to show a bigger difference. I am getting it at Dealers cost as well, I see there is a Big mark up. Sorry, Didn't mean to get your undies in a bunch.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If anyone shoots Hornady XTP in .40 s&w, they have a good price right now at Natchez, even cheaper than the 9mm, which I agree is rare. 

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=HO9136


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Topshelf said:


> I put pachymare grips on it that have the rubber finger grooves and could not believe the difference it made. .


The rubber finger groove grips are pleasant to shoot. Comfortable for many and help control the pistol rise. Had similar grips on my Browning HP. Some who carry concealed evaluate the potential for the rubber to catch on clothing. For your consideration and contingency planning.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Flash said:


> The rubber finger groove grips are pleasant to shoot. Comfortable for many and help control the pistol rise. Had similar grips on my Browning HP. Some who carry concealed evaluate the potential for the rubber to catch on clothing. For your consideration and contingency planning.


What I liked was that now I don't push my shots high and right due to a death grip with the old grips. Might just be in my head but it helped so thats all I care about. 

I dont carry this one or carry at all YET, to tell you the truth. Mine is a full size 5" barrel 1911 frame. Quite heavy when loaded actually. On the flip side most 1911's are slimmer than the typical double stack autos I have shot, and so when carrying in the small of the back I would think it would draw quite nicely and also conceal easier than the typical glock full size?


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> LOL, yeah would like to, but can't afford that right now.
> I want a carry gun that I am comfortable shooting.
> Isn't there a happy-medium, do it all kind of gun out there for me? Carry, shoot for fun, home defense ect?
> 
> ...


Girlfriend just went through this discussion and decision last week. After reviewing all the semi auto's in .380, 9 mm, .40 and letting her handle and play with, she felt uncomfortable with both a double stack grip and working the action. She hadn't any prior experience with a firearm, so decided a revolver was best choice as one loads, points and pulls the trigger. Took her to a range, rented some pistols (Taurus, SW, Charter Arms, Ruger) and in 100 rounds, she liked and shot the best with a Charter Arms 2.2" barrel 5 shot in .357 http://www.charterfirearms.com/products/Charter_Mag_Pug_73520.html can shoot .38 special for practice), and trust me, a 4" center mass pattern at 3 yards with only rudimentary instructions (safety, hold, sight picture, stance/balance), no prior experience is pretty darn impressive for first try rapid fire double action. Guess I have to behave now! :yikes:

Oh forgot, she didn't like having her bottom finger hanging loose on the shorter grip pistols.

Would have willingly bought her the SW but figured this was acceptable as she wouldn't be shooting thousands of rounds, she chose it, and it still carries fairly easily if she decides to do so. 

Have fun choosing!


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

Ozzman said:


> Girlfriend just went through this discussion and decision last week. After reviewing all the semi auto's in .380, 9 mm, .40 and letting her handle and play with, she felt uncomfortable with both a double stack grip and working the action. She hadn't any prior experience with a firearm, so decided a revolver was best choice as one loads, points and pulls the trigger. Took her to a range, rented some pistols (Taurus, SW, Charter Arms, Ruger) and in 100 rounds, she liked and shot the best with a Charter Arms 2.2" barrel 5 shot in .357 http://www.charterfirearms.com/products/Charter_Mag_Pug_73520.html can shoot .38 special for practice), and trust me, a 4" center mass pattern at 3 yards with only rudimentary instructions (safety, hold, sight picture, stance/balance), no prior experience is pretty darn impressive for first try rapid fire double action. Guess I have to behave now! :yikes:
> 
> Oh forgot, she didn't like having her bottom finger hanging loose on the shorter grip pistols.
> 
> ...


thats a fine choice. it's fairly safe to say, a wheel gun stuck in a purse for a while will, cycle more reliable than a semi caked with gum, 
make-up, lip stick/buam, earring backers and what ever else has built up in the bottom of a purse.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

It is all about practice, practice and more practice... 9mm is a great round with today ammo. The .357Sig is one flat shooting round. If you go with a Glock .357Sig, 40 cal , you can get 9mm conversion barrels and 9mm mag for practicing at the range and the other barrel for carry. Have the best of 3 worlds in one gun. May aftermarket barrels to chose from.

http://www.lonewolfdist.com/

If you want a Big bore look at the Glock 45 and you can get 10mm aftermarket barrel to.


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

I carry a 40
If I ever have to use it I know one shot will do the job..
My wife has a 9mm for the range


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

tigerGSP said:


> I carry a 40
> If I ever have to use it I know one shot will do the job..
> My wife has a 9mm for the range


Great column in the June issue of "Combat Handguns" by Dave Spaulding who writes a monthly column _Combat Corner_
(did a Google search and numerous pages on his credentials when it comers to combat/defensive pistol techniques, 27 year law enforcement officer, combat pistol trainer, author etc. etc.) for the magazine.

His June column is entitled, " The Truth Behind Stopping Power: Bullet or caliber type won't win the fight - it's all about practice and trigger control!"

Some excerpts -

"For the reasons cited above (prior discussion of human anatomy) the ability of a bullet to stop someone with one shot is almost asking the impossible..."

Bigger, heavier and faster bullets are better but not so much better that they make up for poor bullet placement... (paraphrased.) 

What I find on gun forums is distressing...emphasis is on caliber, latest handgun models and gizmos...much less emphasis on training and tactics...the answer to all of this is training and practice...(paraphrased.)

"The truth is, it is more likely that you will lose a gunfight due to poor trigger control than the caliber of gun or type of bullet you select. 1/8" of muzzle movement will cause your bullet to miss its point of aim by 4.5 inches at 15 feet, 6" at 20 feet and over 9" at 30 feet..."

"Quite frankly, trigger control is weapon control and if you cannot control your gun well enough to hit your target then all of the time you spent choosing just the right gear was wasted."


"...in the end, it's not going to be what type of gun you carry or what caliber/style of bullet that you have in it that will decide the result (of a gunfight) It will be whether or not you have enough confidence in your skill sets to control yourself...and shoot well enough to save your on life. It's as simple as that."


Great info., great column, highly recommended reading for anyone who carries or is contemplating buying a carry handgun.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

Talk to Dave all the time, you know what he carries???


A 9mm.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

For holes in paper...9mm For holes in people...40


----------

